# OK this is really freaky!!!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I posted this in The Asylum thread, but thought I'd start a new thread for discussion of this photo.

This was suppose to be a silhouette style picture of me standing at the end of the hallway. If you look closely you can still see my silhouette in front of the door on the left, but that's not all we captured. This was not photoshopped and there was nothing directly in front of the camera when he snapped the picture.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I think I'm missing something. I'm seeing the shape of a cross on the door (unless that's the seam between two swinging doors, ?Then what looks to be a bed, but I'm guessing that's a prop? I dunno. What are we looking at?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think he's talking about that purple smeary thing in the foreground that appears to have two large eye sockets and an open toothy mouth, yes?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Watch out!!!! ...its a evil eggplant... Oooooooooo from the garden of purgatory


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think he's talking about that purple smeary thing in the foreground that appears to have two large eye sockets and an open toothy mouth, yes?


YES!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks like you have the same purple streaks on the wall. Could it be a reflection of those?

I think you should put this picture in your advertising flyer (if you're doing one).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It looks like a multiple exposure. Many digital cameras have a setting that allows you to shoot multiple exposures per image.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree it looks like a double exposure or an overlay. The "thing" in the picture is really creepy and very symmetrical. It looks like someone made an undead grey alien with a long neck ( looks like a neck at center of pic). In the left eye (centermost in picture) there almost looks like a figure which could be a reflection of the camera holder. If this is indeed a separate image immersed in the intended picture, the subject could have had reflective eye covers that caught this reflection.

The symmetry also made me think it could be an insect that landed on the lens, but after looking at it further I'm not convinced of that.

Definitely scarier than orbs, though.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I also agree that it is a multiple exposure. When looking carefully, I can make out the lapels on what looks to be a trenchcoat of a person wearing a mask and a piece of gauze falling over the wearer's left shoulder.

That doesn't make it any less awesome though


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, probably a multiple exposure, but definantly an awesome picture.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe a double exposure or else you have a haunted haunt.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks really creepy. Did you make the mask yourself? I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

soooo fake.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen that exact same rubber mask at the Spirit Halloween store this year. Sorry, but I don't think it's paranormal.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

what ever it is -it looks cool


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry...really cool pic, but not believing it ....http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gaping-wraith-mask/, striking resemblance


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

If you look at the original post I never said it was paranormal, I just said it wasn't photochopped. This is a silhouette pic of me standing at the doors at the end of the hall and walking down the hall wearing that mask.

Pretty freaky photo that I would have thought could have only been accomplished using photoshop.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Whoops,well ya never mentioned you wearing the mask.... it is a really creepy photo and whoever took it did a great job:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was it a a really long exposure for it to come out that way? It looks very cool. I was starting to wonder if it was a Pepper's Ghost setup.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I still think its an evil eggplant...friends with the evil baker that lives under my bed


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Was it a a really long exposure for it to come out that way? It looks very cool. I was starting to wonder if it was a Pepper's Ghost setup.


Yeah I think that's what he did along with some use of external flashes.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I prefer to think Joker has an extra haunter working at his Asylum. At least you shouldn't have to feed this guy. Looks kewl!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very creepy!!! Awesome photo.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oops! My apologies Joker. That's what I get for not reading carefully. I thought we were rating the paranormal possibilities. I DO like the outcome. The mask is cool, too. Anyway, cheers for the photo!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

As a Psychic and a Paranormal investigator - PLEASE; get your Haunt Blessed or Cleared of Bad Energies.
This thing just leaves me feeling really weird.
It is Definitely Paranormal.
I have been looking at Ghost Photos long enough now to know what is Real and what is not.
I cannot shake this thing that is Haunting your Haunt.
I can do the Clearing, but it will take some work on my part.
it will be distance work, but I can also put a Protection over your Haunt, if you would like for me to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It's not haunted. It's a mask.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

HauntedHacienda said:


> As a Psychic and a Paranormal investigator - PLEASE; get your Haunt Blessed or Cleared of Bad Energies.
> This thing just leaves me feeling really weird.
> It is Definitely Paranormal.
> I have been looking at Ghost Photos long enough now to know what is Real and what is not.
> ...


Trust me as much as I'd like for it to be actually haunted it is not. Look at the 2 different pics below. The photographer used an extended exposure or something special (sorry not a photographer) to get the effect.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

way cool, joker.

My Dad used to shoot "ghost" photos for fun. You can use a long exposure and just use a flash now and then to get multiple images. I don't know what your photographer did but the photo came out great.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Whatever your photographer did, it's a neat picture of your haunt.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I think my vacuum cleaner is possessed...it seems to have disappeared into the street and some how ended up in little pieces


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

So cool! I love when pictures come out like that!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

nixie said:


> So cool! I love when pictures come out like that!


Yeah I'm not sure how he's figured it out, but this was actually done on purpose.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Whatever the technique, I love this picture.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

This pix is definitely creepy! I see a skull shaped alien head with large eye sockets and sharp teeth. I was afraid to look closer 'cause it might jump out at me!!! Eeeeerrrrriieeee...


----------

